# What is it about a....



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

a bra...


----------



## Flick (May 3, 2012)

How darling is that...:biggrin1:


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Flick said:


> How darling is that...:biggrin1:


Hard to tell him "no"...with a straight face. (o;


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Hahaha! cute! 

:biggrin1:


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Hahahaha!!! Ozzie loves mine too


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

OMG, how cute is that. Bet you couldn't keep a straight face when disciplining. LOL!


----------



## Ecf1216 (Jun 3, 2012)

That photo made my day -- thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

At my house it's underpants!!


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

At my house underpants are preferred. I can't tell you how many pair I have to throw away!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG....That picture is just too funny!!!! I would make a print out of that for sure!!!
Whimsy doesn't bother with clothes...maybe a sock once in a while.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Alcibides said:


> a bra...


LOL It is not what is it about a bra but what is it about boys? Too cute! I had to show my teen son. LOL Nina is the sock-a-holic. The stinkier the better. I made her favorite toy out of DS's stinky sock and an empty water bottle I pushed most of the air out of it and then replaced the cap. I put the bottle in the sock and tied the sock in a knot. She goes crazy over her sock toy.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

How cute - and funny! It's almost impossible to sound serious when they look so darn adorable being naughty.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Maybe you should use that as your Christmas card this year. lol


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

mamacjt said:


> Maybe you should use that as your Christmas card this year. lol


Probably would be the first and only holiday bra card my friends would receive. What would be the greeting, "Have a wonderful Christmas in your Maidenform bra"? Do those ads still even atill exist? Thanks for the suggestion. Think I definitely will do a large print and frame it. Lucky so far doesn't have a photo on the family wall. And this one tells his story. p.s. he's into underpants too...he's a laundry room groupie.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Maybe a message like, "We hope you have a wonderful "bra-la-day"! lol


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

mamacjt said:


> Maybe a message like, "We hope you have a wonderful "bra-la-day"! lol


bwhahahahhaha, awesome!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Deck the halls with "bras and holly" - bra la la la la la la la la la!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

sandypaws said:


> Deck the halls with "bras and holly" - bra la la la la la la la la la!


aahhhhhh ound: I literally laughed out LOUD at that one... i will never be able to listen to that song without thinking of this. ound: awesome!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad I made your day, Tammy


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

sandypaws said:


> Glad I made your day, Tammy


ha ha totally!!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

OK now that I've wiped the tea off my monitor.... That is just hilarious. They do love our unmentionables. Panda is also in love with DH's pillow case...I was loading sheets into the washer, looked for the pillowcase and she was upside down and had worked most of her body in the case....never have a camera when I need one!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Just too funny.....the underpants have to be the worn ones (snatched from the hamper).
The clean ones are just not so tantalizing evidently. 
I am 75 and it has been a long time since anyone has been so interested in my underpants........

Thanks for another good chuckle but I will not be putting my underpants on any Xmas Cards.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, you guys are great! I'm actually laughing out loud, REAL loud, here. 
And, I love the Christmas Card greeting, "Deck the Halls with..." ound:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

This thread is s-o-o funny but oh s-o-o true! Tyler loves to help out with the "dirty" laundry. Now, if I could only get him to fold it and put away I could spend more time reading the forum. Not going to happen


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Here's my suggestion for a Christmas card -- "Have an uplifting holiday season". Oh, I am just so clever. ound:
-- Eileen


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

If one sock is thrown into the washing machine Roki know it is there. He learned how to open washig machine door and take all dirty laundy out and sort on socks on one pile. When job is done, he takes the stinkiest one and hide it. Sort of treasure or what? So I have a collection of single socks. From time to time, when I do the big clean up, I find some of missing ones!


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

LOL!!!


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

emichel said:


> Here's my suggestion for a Christmas card -- "Have an uplifting holiday season". Oh, I am just so clever. ound:
> -- Eileen


ROFL My 15 yr old DD likes this one too.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Izzy-bella said:


> I am 75 and it has been a long time since anyone has been so interested in my underpants.........


:hail:ound:

that is funny!

As a pup, my underwear would be taken, out to the yard, and bras, went thru 6 or something like that, the boys like to play tug of war with them.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

that's so funny. charley loves socks, undies, bras everything. anything thta is not his he wants!!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Charleysmom said:


> that's so funny. charley loves socks, undies, bras everything. anything thta is not his he wants!!


That's it! I do not understand why my dog can be sitting there surrounded by toys and chewies that he loves, but will still be _more_ interested in things he is not supposed to have! Or why he always seems to prefer the cat's food to his own. Oh wait, maybe it's because he's an adolescent. No offense to any human adolescents that might be reading this. 

-- Eileen


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Ted prefers underwear, with an odd sock for variety!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

This is soooooo funny. It made my day also.
Thanks for the laugh!

Paula


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

LOL!! He is too cute!! Lola loves bras, thongs, and we often refer to her as a "sockaholic".


----------

